# Interior Display Screen Hazing



## gils04se (Jun 21, 2006)

Just bought an '04 and it looks like the info screen non-NAV) has a haze to it, almost sun damaged. Is there anything i can do to correct this?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If it's still under warrenty just get it replaced as long as it's not from abuse, ie. someone rubbing it with a rough cloth. Otherwise, you're lookin' at a pretty penny for a replacement or just dealing with it.


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

Outkast said:


> If it's still under warrenty just get it replaced as long as it's not from abuse, ie. someone rubbing it with a rough cloth. Otherwise, you're lookin' at a pretty penny for a replacement or just dealing with it.



Do you know how this is removed? same happen to mine!


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

DizzyVin said:


> Do you know how this is removed? same happen to mine!


I have an 04. After I bought it in April of 2003 it started to haze also. There was a technical advisory on this. Take it to the dealership and said a friend did the same thing and she was told it had a technical advisory on it and they fixed it.


----------

